# Mini e photos here (updated 3/09/06)(56K warning)



## hobbes28 (Feb 14, 2006)

For Valentine's day, we took some pictures of E.  

First, I fell victim to the selective coloring.






Then, I fell victim to the baby feet.





And, of course, I had to take one for Auntie Terri. 






Thanks for looking.


----------



## terri (Feb 14, 2006)

I want that baby, and I want her NOW! :love: 

I just have to tickle those little toes! These are great, guys.


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 14, 2006)

Awwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwwww!!!!!!


----------



## LaFoto (Feb 15, 2006)

My baby e fix. Thank you!

Where are more pics of baby M though????


----------



## aprilraven (Feb 15, 2006)

the feet one just makes me wanna kiss her little toesies...
great shots daddy.... love them all...

your little valentine is growning up fast...


----------



## anicole (Feb 15, 2006)

:heart: aaaawwww!  what a precious little girl!

 kisses on her little feets from the Cousins!

thanks for sharing!


----------



## photo gal (Feb 15, 2006)

:love: I am in love.......:heart: :heart: :heart:


----------



## Calliope (Feb 15, 2006)

Goodness...  I know I said she looks just like Aubrey before but I think she looks a lot like Mommy in the first photo!  Great shots Aubrey!


----------



## Alison (Feb 15, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> Goodness...  I know I said she looks just like Aubrey before but I think she looks a lot like Mommy in the first photo!  Great shots Aubrey!



:love: Nobody says she looks like me. If I hadn't gestated her for 9 months I wouldn't believe she's mine. She's like a little Aubrey clone...in fact, now he calls her "mini e" :lmao:


----------



## Calliope (Feb 15, 2006)

She definitely looks like Aubrey in that last photo :mrgreen: but she looks like a little you (Alison) in the first!  Beautiful baby!  I want to go to the DC meetup just to meet her!!


----------



## Karalee (Feb 16, 2006)

Wow she really looks like her brothers in that first one! Never apologise for posting pics of your lil one, I think wed be a bit disgruntled if you didnt


----------



## Alison (Feb 16, 2006)

We figured we'd contain the photos to one thread :mrgreen:

Here we have Evelyn and Daddy cooking (yummy chicken nachos). She was fussy all day but calmed right down when Aubrey put her in the carrier and started making dinner.






Then she got sleepy (FINALLY!)





I believe it must be genetic....


----------



## woodsac (Feb 16, 2006)

She is so precious!

That last shot is a riot, Alison!


----------



## LittleMan (Feb 16, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> She is so precious!
> 
> That last shot is a riot, Alison!


ditto!
:lmao:


----------



## Corry (Feb 17, 2006)

She's so beautiful!!!!


----------



## Francois (Feb 17, 2006)

She is so precious, beautifull... waow


----------



## terri (Feb 17, 2006)

"mini e"..... Nice work on that last shot, Alison! 

How cute is that shot of the two of them cooking together? Sounds like the little fussy one just needed an activity....I think they look a lot alike just in _that_ picture, those two dark heads both focused and thinking.....:thumbup: 

Mum did well here!


----------



## Karalee (Feb 17, 2006)

terri said:
			
		

> Mum did well here!



Indeed. But dad did well at putting them both to sleep   awesome pictures guys, and I love the color of your kitchen.


----------



## photo gal (Feb 17, 2006)

How very sweet!  That last one is so perfect....and I doubt I will lose this smile on my face from it for the whole day!!!  Thanks!!  : ))


----------



## Alison (Feb 17, 2006)

Thanks everyone! She is most definitely a Daddy's girl....unless she's hungry  
Kara, that color was a gamble but I really like it. We still have to finish painting in there but it will probably wait until we redo the kitchen next year. It's really dark in the house (it's a townhouse) so I wanted something bright!


----------



## Karalee (Feb 19, 2006)

I like the color, I think bright colors in the kitchen put a foot in your bum making you wake up and feel alive in the morning 

:thumbsup:


----------



## Ruining (Feb 20, 2006)

MAN!  I saw this one a few days ago and love it.  It took forever to find it again because I forgot the thread title.  I showed it to my wife last night after she sat in one place for about 20 min. and waited for me to find the pic of the two of them sleeping.

She said that it was worth the wait.  *whew*  Loved it!


----------



## Alison (Feb 25, 2006)

The latest installment of lowercase e....

Auntie Terri, I told Evelyn you needed a smile :mrgreen:






This is why it's called a pacifier  She went from that first photo to this in under 2 seconds....a very tired girl





"You're not putting this online, right Mom?"





All we got today were some smirks, guess she wasn't in a smiley mood.


----------



## woodsac (Feb 25, 2006)

Awww...
just awww :heart:

Really like #3 from the newest batch.


----------



## Alison (Feb 25, 2006)

woodsac said:
			
		

> Awww...
> just awww :heart:
> 
> Really like #3 from the newest batch.



Thanks! That's my favorite as well....right after that one the batteries in the flash died and she got crabby anyway


----------



## Chase (Feb 25, 2006)

Awww she is too cute!!!


----------



## terri (Feb 25, 2006)

O....M.....G....these just get better and better! 

Tell Evelyn it worked, and Aunt Terri is smiling from ear to ear! :love: I can't wait to kiss that baby!


----------



## Calliope (Feb 25, 2006)

Always a treat to see new pics...  beautiful shots!


----------



## anicole (Feb 26, 2006)

Cousin Little E is just awesome!  I do believe she's looking a whole lot like the Big Brothers in this series ... it's amazing how quickly they grow and change!


----------



## photogoddess (Feb 26, 2006)

Took the words right out of my mouth Anicole. She definitely resembles her big brothers quite a bit.


----------



## Alison (Feb 26, 2006)

Lets see if you still think so....I didn't post these originally because they didn't really come out as planed. Trying to get a 6 & 4 year old to pose with their 2 month old sister is a challenge to say the least.

Evelyn & Christopher






Evelyn appears to need a kleenex or something 





Great expression, bad photographer


----------



## Karalee (Feb 26, 2006)

I :heart: this thread! Gives me the warm and fuzzies!


----------



## hobbes28 (Mar 2, 2006)

It's been a while and I think I've given a good break so far.


----------



## Calliope (Mar 2, 2006)

Keep the photos coming!  Absolutely love to see how she's growing!!


----------



## Alison (Mar 2, 2006)

Calliope said:
			
		

> Keep the photos coming!  Absolutely love to see how she's growing!!



 even her chin is growing, now she has two :mrgreen:


----------



## terri (Mar 2, 2006)

awww....with that last one from Aubrey I feel like I just gave her a good night kiss!


----------



## Calliope (Mar 2, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> even her chin is growing, now she has two :mrgreen:


 
I feel her pain :er:


----------



## inneist (Mar 3, 2006)

No. 2, featuring the baby feet, looks endearing to me.


----------



## Adriano (Mar 3, 2006)

very cute girl


----------



## anicole (Mar 3, 2006)

Yep, Lil' E is looking like the Big Brothers right now!

They are all three so very precious!

And ... they look really happy ... they look as though they are totally in love with their little sister!  (that's rare!)


----------



## photogoddess (Mar 3, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> even her chin is growing, now she has two :mrgreen:



Must be all the eclairs you've been feeding her lately. :lmao:


----------



## Alison (Mar 3, 2006)

photogoddess said:
			
		

> Must be all the eclairs you've been feeding her lately. :lmao:



 One serving has 250 calories 

Thanks everyone! 

Nicole, her brothers do adore her. I feel badly that right now she can't interact with them much. I'm sure that by the time she starts moving around and getting into their toys they won't be as thrilled


----------



## photo gal (Mar 3, 2006)

Oh I am definitely in love!:heart: .....I missed some of these while I was away.....Glad this got bumped up! You guys are truly blessed....all of you!:hugs:


----------



## noname (Mar 7, 2006)

Congrats a bit late guys  She's so cute!!! And two great big brothers to protect her! Keep em coming!


----------



## jocose (Mar 8, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

>


 

This is just too funny!  I think it would make a great avatar for someone 

Thanks for sharing all the pics!


----------



## JTHphoto (Mar 9, 2006)

^^ i'm with jocose, that pic is hilarious...  and she is soooooooo adorable!


----------



## hobbes28 (Mar 9, 2006)

Thanks guys.  She keeps me pretty tuckered out. 

Here are some more for ya'll. 

Here she is, staring at the light...






Here is e and Mommy





Here are two with the lensbaby that some of ya'll may have already seen.











Thanks for looking....still.


----------



## Calliope (Mar 9, 2006)

I can't get over just how beautiful she is!  She looks like a little angel!  I bet she's got you guys wrapped around her finger!


----------



## saulmr (Mar 10, 2006)

All the pics are great and you very cute kids...  It's nice to see how you are documenting your baby's growth.


----------



## Alison (Mar 10, 2006)

Thanks guys! She's been a wonderful addition to the family


----------



## anicole (Mar 10, 2006)

Good grief!  She just gets cuter and cuter!   I love the LB shots!

Between the two gorgeous boys and this little princess, ya'll don't have any wall space left, do ya?

Give her Cousin Grimmz kisses!


----------



## Alison (Mar 10, 2006)

Would you believe that we don't have any photos hanging on the walls? We have a calendar and that's it!


----------



## anicole (Mar 10, 2006)

Alison said:
			
		

> Would you believe that we don't have any photos hanging on the walls? We have a calendar and that's it!


 
*Grimmz add frames to the hawg box, along with Luzianne tea*


----------



## Alison (Mar 10, 2006)

:lmao: We're horrible. I think that will be my goal for this weekend. I have my diploma that I haven't even hung up yet. And there is a print my parents got us for our wedding that is fully framed and has been sitting in front of the fireplace since October


----------



## hobbes28 (Mar 10, 2006)

anicole said:
			
		

> *Grimmz add frames to the hawg box, along with Luzianne tea*



I just got an email the other day that told me there is a box of Luzianne tea making it's way Northward with my name on it.


----------



## duncanp (Mar 10, 2006)

awww soo many cute pics you are soo lucky


----------



## LilCujo (Mar 15, 2006)

She is definitely getting cuter each day. She has a smile that will melt your heart...so cute...


----------



## monicam (Mar 16, 2006)

whoa whoa whoa...lots of babies..LOL..i love those babies in this thread...


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Mar 16, 2006)

WOW I can't believe I missed all this until now, sweet child there Hobbes, so sweet and cute! Wonderful shooting too.


----------

